# ringed turtle dove for adoption NJ



## jbjugstad (Oct 14, 2006)

this sweet bird visited our house for several days in a row. she(?) let us get very close to feed and give her water. after finding out what type of bird she was and reading that turtle doves don't survive in the wild around here, we took her into the house. although she is a very nice, tame animal, we don't really have a place for her in our home. Anyone interested in adopting "pretty bird" as my 6 year old son named her, please e-mail us at [email protected]


----------

